#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Сакья >  > > >  >  >  H.E. Gyana Vajra Rinpoche in Frankfurt

## Тензин Таши

http://zozilla.de/sakya/cms/index.ph...nym&pass=wrong

----------

Маша_ла (08.10.2009)

----------

